# virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-debian-lenny



## Matlock (3. Dez. 2009)

Hi,
ich habe das Tutorial ( http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-debian-lenny-p4 ) genau befolgt , es kam  keine Fehlermeldung aber am Punkt 12 hab ich folgendes Problem.



> Test Postfix To see if Postfix is ready for SMTP-AUTH and TLS, run
> telnet localhost 25
> After you have established the connection to your Postfix mail server type
> ehlo localhost
> ...


Bei mir auf 25


> telnet localhost 25
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused


Auf Port 443


> telnet localhost 443
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.
> Escape character is '^]'.


ehlo localhost

statt


> ehlo localhost
> 250-server1.example.com
> 250-PIPELINING
> 250-SIZE 10240000
> ...


hab ich


> ehlo localhost
> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
> <html><head>
> <title>400 Bad Request</title>
> ...


Was kann denn schief gelaufen sein ?


OS: Debian 5

mfg


----------



## Burge (3. Dez. 2009)

Also ein telnet auf 443 muss so antworten das ist nämlich der https port des Apache.

Wenn den box von ein telnet 25 nicht antwort dann schau doch mal dein postfix überhaupt läuft.

ps -aux |grep postfix

Wenn da keine Prozesse für den Postfix laufen hast was falsch gemacht.

Manchmal einfach nur ein postfix start oder vergessen?


----------



## Matlock (3. Dez. 2009)

Also Postfix läuft schon.



> ps -aux |grep postfix
> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
> root      7832  0.0  0.0  53044   904 ?        Ss   Nov06   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spo                                                                                                     ol/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
> root      7833  0.0  0.0  53044   636 ?        S    Nov06   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spo                                                                                                     ol/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
> ...


----------



## Burge (4. Dez. 2009)

dann schau mal auf welche netzwerkkarte postfix lauscht maybe nur auf die loopback.

steht glaub ich in der master drin.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Und poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep smtp


----------



## Matlock (4. Dez. 2009)

netstat -tap | grep smtp



> tcp        0      0 *:ssmtp                 *:*                     LISTEN      27739/master


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2009)

Dein Mailserver ist nur per smtps erreichbar und nicht per smtp. Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der master.cf


----------

